# Lesco Products



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

I am planning to do my own fertilizing and weed control next spring (my soil needs more fertilizer than the current company applies). I have easy access to Lesco products, so I am leaning in that direction for pre-emergents. It is currently half price at my local store, so I will probably stock up for next spring. I know a split application is often recommended for pre-emergent. If I use Lesco Stonewall .68% and apply it at the bag listed rate in early spring (50lbs covers 14500 sq ft), then would I apply it again at the same rate later in the spring? Or should I apply it at half rates each application? Or, would it be better to apply Stonewall .68 % the first round and the Dimension .21% product the second round? I overseeded this fall...if that makes a difference.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I applied the 0.68% Lesco Stonewall on March 2nd this year at 2.7# per 1k, giving 0.80# prodiamine per acre. Its a 5-6 month application. I overseeded right around Labor Day. The only crabgrass i saw was near the curb, maybe I'll do a perimeter spray someday. Hard to get good coverage close to the street, it has a large prill size. This stuff was gold otherwise, and I'll be repeating it next year. I don't apply pre-emergent in the fall, not needed for my climate.


----------



## YardWork314 (May 1, 2021)

macattack said:


> I applied the 0.68% Lesco Stonewall on March 2nd this year at 2.7# per 1k, giving 0.80# prodiamine per acre. Its a 5-6 month application. I overseeded right around Labor Day. The only crabgrass i saw was near the curb, maybe I'll do a perimeter spray someday. Hard to get good coverage close to the street, it has a large prill size. This stuff was gold otherwise, and I'll be repeating it next year. I don't apply pre-emergent in the fall, not needed for my climate.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

I plan on using this same product next spring. Currently planning on two full applications (early and late spring). If I'm not mistaken, label states up to 3 applications per year can be applied so it would still leave a fall preM application if desired.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I found it at Lowes for $27. I see no reason to split up the applications of this stuff in the spring. Throw down once at the correct rate. I watched the soil temps, and threw down 6-month rate on March 2nd, no issues with crabgrass. I think you would have a hard time applying such small quantities in a split application, and with a large prill size. I calculated 17.6# for my yard. It wasn't easy to get a homogenous distribution. Also the annual limit is 1.0# - 1.5#/acre, depending on grass type, even less for creeping red fescue and bentgrass. They don't give a rate less than 4 months, probably developed from degradation studies, which looks non-linear. I planned on overseeding Labor Day. My backyard had some last year using the Scotts product, but I wasn't putting down enough, or paying attention like i am now.


----------

